
Show HN: Practice data science interview questions in a newsletter - data4lyfe
https://www.interviewquery.com
======
thenaturalist
Really dark pattern. Essentially this is not a newsletter, but a paid product
- without giving the impression on their website or the signup confirmation
mail.

I signed up via the "Subscribe Now" bar at the very top, not the premium
offering they mention below. The confirmation email reads like this:

Thanks for signing up for Interview Query! We're excited to help you on your
journey to landing the data science job of your dreams but before we can do
that we need to confirm your email. We'll send you our first data science
example question and solution right after!

It contains a link to a "confirmation" page which is in fact a CC form and
offers the coice between a 12$ monthly fee or a 200$ one off payment.

Totally fair to take money for curating this - but then don't call it a
newsletter, cause it's not.

~~~
enahs-sf
I signed up today and got the email without paying. I think it's just an
upsell.

------
racketracer
Interesting. Pretty standard concept and bloated market for software
engineering that’s not too common in data science right now. There’s also not
really a standardized data scientist curriculum at this point so it’d be
interesting if the market is big enough for it to take off.

------
agadiraju1993
This is very cool

